# Very nice shopping list app



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Melissa and I found a very cool shopping list app, OurGroceries, that is multiplatform, iphone, Android, Blackberry and web. Melissa installed it on her iphone and I on my N1. When she adds a item to the grocery list it shows up on mine, and visa versa, so it is one list that is updated on each of our phones. So now it doesn't matter who goes shopping we have the same items. You can have several lists going. 
Now you don't have to stand in front of a grocery isle with the phone attached to your ear. :lol:


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

You grocery shop? Poor guy.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> You grocery shop? Poor guy.


There are somethings I don't put on the list.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Great app for normal people, but it wouldn't do me much good. I ride the shopping cart bareback, that is, _without_ a saddle, not side-saddle. No wussy lists for me. I use the _Columbus Strategy_ -- I wander around and around until I discover something I think I need, then I land on it!


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Nick said:


> Great app for normal people, but it wouldn't do me much good. I ride the shopping cart without a saddle, not side-saddle. No wussy lists for me. I use the _Columbus Strategy_ -- I wander around and around until I discover something I think I need, then I land on it!


Oh you should read the descriptions on our list "nice round buns", "long thick wieners", a strip tease steak", takes shopping to a whole new level. :lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

BP, didn't I see you in Walmart the other day? :lol:










www.peopleofwalmart.com


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Nick said:


> BP, didn't I see you in Walmart the other day? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not me, but obviously you do. Must have been one of your (not you're) offsprings. I dress too (not two) nice, I'm not allowed in.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Downloaded it this morning. Wife is creating a list for me. 

This is man shopping day for cookout stuff.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Nick said:


> BP, didn't I see you in Walmart the other day? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Besides, I have better things to do than follow you around all day. :lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

BTW, BP, FWIW, you should know that is _not_ me -- no brace on the left leg, and no walking stick. :sure:


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> Downloaded it this morning. Wife is creating a list for me.
> 
> This is man shopping day for cookout stuff.


Ah but the important question is who's email addy was used as the master?


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Any idea if it will work on Windows Mobile 6.5?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Lee L said:


> Any idea if it will work on Windows Mobile 6.5?


Doesn't look like it.
Here's the link: http://www.ourgroceries.com/overview


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> Ah but the important question is who's email addy was used as the master?


Hers in case they spam. :lol:


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Lee L said:


> Any idea if it will work on Windows Mobile 6.5?





Herdfan said:


> Hers in case they spam. :lol:


 Now why didn't I think of that? :lol:


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Yeah, I emailed them and they said no plans for WinMo 6.5. Who knows, if Windows Phone 7 does anything, maybe they will consider it for that. They also said they doubted the web interface would work on a WinMo6.5 device either, but I have yet to try it.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Lee L said:


> Yeah, I emailed them and they said no plans for WinMo 6.5. Who knows, if Windows Phone 7 does anything, maybe they will consider it for that. They also said they doubted the web interface would work on a WinMo6.5 device either, but I have yet to try it.


Yup, most devs are dropping off their programs for WinMo simply because it is going to be going away soon enough. Windows Phone 7 is what most are moving over to on the MS platform side.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

One feature I would like to see added is notifications when one person adds to or makes changes to the list. I emailed the developers, and received a response indicating that it is in the plans.


----------

